

The U.S. Should Walk the Talk on Free Trade  - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-11-19/the-u-s-should-walk-the-talk-on-free-trade.html

======
flexie
Would be interesting to see the EU import/export relative to EU GDP as a whole
and not split up on member states.

A large part of EU member states' export is export to other EU member states,
just like these figures ignore the US interstate commerce.

------
mtgx
ACTA was supposed to be a "free trade" thing, too, when in fact it was the
exact opposite.

